# Just sharing a picture Schwinn DX



## then8j (Dec 29, 2010)

I had some time off so after many hours I finally put my 1947 or so Schwinn Dx together. I enjoyed putting together but I kinda rushed it because the projects are building up. I only have 4 more bikes to put together before I can buy more..... how many of you out there can relate?
 My wife says I have a sickness, I think I just need a bigger garage. 





Untitled by then8j, on Flickr


----------



## then8j (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh here is a before picture....




IMG_1649 by then8j, on Flickr


----------



## MartyW (Dec 29, 2010)

Good job that came out great!


----------



## basementchoppers (Dec 29, 2010)

Very nice! looks good did you use a stencil kit from Memory Lane? I'm about to buy one and was wondering how helpful are they, and what NOT to do....


----------



## then8j (Dec 29, 2010)

Got the stencil kit from eBay (17.99) and they sent me enough to do it twice, and I needed it. Just make sure the base  paint is dried and 'cured' before you put the stencil on it. Just take your time with it and it will save you time in the long run.


----------



## jedijoe59 (Dec 29, 2010)

Impressive.


----------



## abe lugo (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi, nice bike, I see that the kickstand mount is welded in on this model, do you guys now what years it's like this on Postwar DX's? I've 3 DX's but all have bolt-on kickstands.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 30, 2010)

Very nice indeed!! Turned out great!


----------



## then8j (Dec 30, 2010)

abe lugo said:


> Hi, nice bike, I see that the kickstand mount is welded in on this model, do you guys now what years it's like this on Postwar DX's? I've 3 DX's but all have bolt-on kickstands.




This is what I found from "bunch o bikes" 
 1944-46 The first Forward facing dropouts, Removable seatpost clamp, Built 
In kickstand, Built in chainguard and fender mounts,New Schwinn built front 
hub With caged bearings, New truss plate assembly,New semi tubular fender braces (not flat sided)


----------



## abe lugo (Dec 30, 2010)

great info, but does that mean the dx frame I've are earlier if they have no built in kickstand?


----------



## then8j (Jan 8, 2011)

Can someone help me out and give me a ball park value of this bike....... I'm going to put it up for sell and don't have a clue of what to ask for it


----------



## Santee (Feb 15, 2011)

You should keep it.


----------



## BIGWHEELS (Feb 15, 2011)

sweet looking DX................................


----------

